# Beetle OEM Rear View Camera Retrofit Kits now available || EuroZoneTuning.com



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

*Looking to install an OEM Rear View Camera into your 2012 Beetle? We now have OEM Beetle Emblem Mounted RVC Retrofit Kits in stock and ready to ship.

Shipping is free within the USA via FEDEX/UPS Ground, and expedited shipping is available for an additional cost. 

Included in our kit is the following:


OEM 2012-2015 Beetle Emblem Mounted Rear View Camera Assembly
Plug and Play wiring harness with OEM Mating Connectors
OEM Drain Tube
Installation Instructions for a quick and easy install

Each order also comes with

DIY Installation Guide
30 Day No Hassle Returns
90 Day Warranty
Full Customer Support

An RNS510 Nav System, RNS315 Nav System, or RCD510 H or F revision (with 26 pin input) is needed to use this camera kit.

Note that Vagcom will be needed to activate the RVC on your OEM Stereo. If you purchase one of the aforementioned units from us, we can program the RVC setting on it before shipping.*

*We also have other Beetle OEM Parts and Kits in stock in our online store. Check us out today! www.eurozonetuning.com*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! RVC kits in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from all of us at Eurozone Tuning!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Ian's_TDI (Jan 3, 2013)

Will this kit work on a convertible?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Ian's_TDI said:


> Will this kit work on a convertible?


Yes, this kit will work on 2012-2015 Beetle Convertibles.

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Ian's_TDI (Jan 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, this kit will work on 2012-2015 Beetle Convertibles.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


Great, thanks!

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Install photos from JoJo in NV who just installed our Emblem Mounted OEM RVC Kit into his 2013 CC R-Line


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

$480?!? Jeebus, the RNS310 cost me half that :banghead: 

I'm not faulting your prices. These are OEM VW parts after all. But for that amount I'd rather spend $100 on a camera and $100 on an adapter.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

g-man_ae said:


> $480?!? Jeebus, the RNS310 cost me half that :banghead:
> 
> I'm not faulting your prices. These are OEM VW parts after all. But for that amount I'd rather spend $100 on a camera and $100 on an adapter.


The fact that these cameras and adapters are OEM do contribute to the cost.

While the OEM emblem mounted camera is 479.99, we have OEM bumper mounted cameras available for a bit less. No adapter needed.

https://eurozonetuning.com/products/volkswagen-oem-bumper-mounted-rear-view-camera-kit

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The fact that these cameras and adapters are OEM do contribute to the cost.
> 
> While the OEM emblem mounted camera is 479.99, we have OEM bumper mounted cameras available for a bit less. No adapter needed.
> 
> ...


OK thank you. Again, I'm not discrediting the emblem-based camera kit you sell, it's just ~$500 is a bit much to swallow compared to the cost of the radio  

I like this second kit you posted, IMO it's a better solution than what I posted :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Follow our Instagram page below!

www.instagram.com/eurozonetuning

Send us your "before and after" install photos to get featured on our site and social media pages!

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump, Beetle OEM Emblem Rear View Camera Kits are in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

Just my two cents. We added the OEM badge camera to my wife's beetle. I have a Passat with the stock non-badge camera. The badge camera is AWESOME. Especially in Winter, stays clean, works really well and is pretty cool. It's a bit of work getting the wire below the trim, but pays off. If I could pay an additional $200 and have a badge cam on my Passat I would


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Beetle camera kits on sale for the next few weeks! 

Sale ends April 15th


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

*OEM Bumper Mount Camera*

I ordered two, along with the laptop and cable rental. Looking forward to getting this done on my Beetles. Thank you, Bill!


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Got the cameras and laptop. After a few tries, I was able to get into the coding (through 37 "Navigation") to program the head units. Very easy, once the controller connected. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Rotkaefer said:


> Got the cameras and laptop. After a few tries, I was able to get into the coding (through 37 "Navigation") to program the head units. Very easy, once the controller connected. Thank you.


Wonderful. Let me know when you have the cameras installed or if you need any additional help or tips.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Installation is tomorrow and I'll post afterwards. I really appreciate the support, Bill. I can't imagine going any other route for a backup camera, let alone an OEM VW camera. Thank you.


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Got the Beetles back from the installer at Best Buy's Geek Squad. Price was good and installation good too. If asked, I would say go for the emblem camera if you've got the money. I was adding cameras to two cars and didn't want to double the cost. These cameras get the job done, but the camera angles leave a lot of the non-ground background out of the picture. Not a complaint, as You can see fine where the parking space lines are, as well as what is behind you. Again, many thanks, Bill. Much happier with OEM equipment feeding into the OEM head unit, than had I gone with an aftermarket setup. Also, glad to support a sponsor here.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Rotkaefer said:


> Got the Beetles back from the installer at Best Buy's Geek Squad. Price was good and installation good too. If asked, I would say go for the emblem camera if you've got the money. I was adding cameras to two cars and didn't want to double the cost. These cameras get the job done, but the camera angles leave a lot of the non-ground background out of the picture. Not a complaint, as You can see fine where the parking space lines are, as well as what is behind you. Again, many thanks, Bill. Much happier with OEM equipment feeding into the OEM head unit, than had I gone with an aftermarket setup. Also, glad to support a sponsor here.


Glad you got everything installed. Thanks for your order and review, and we appreciate your support!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump, both versions of Beetle Rear View Camera Kits are in stock and ready to ship.

Add an OEM Rear View Camera to your Beetle using our kits. Works with all OEM units with a 26pin Rear View Camera Input.


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Do you guys sell an adapter to hook Oem camera up to an aftermarket deck?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

ravendarat said:


> Do you guys sell an adapter to hook Oem camera up to an aftermarket deck?


Our MIB2 RVC Conversion Kit essentially converts the stock 26-pin RVC input into an RCA input for an MIB2. This would work for an aftermarket deck as well.

https://eurozonetuning.com/products/rear-view-camera-adapter-for-mib2-retrofit

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Beetle RVC Kits with wiring harnesses and Fuse taps in stock and ready to ship. Emblem configurations and bumper mounted configurations are both in stock.










OEM Stereo kits are in stock as well.

MIB2 PQ Navigation Retrofit Kits (Pre-orders to begin 7/5)
RNS510 Navigation Systems
RNS315 Navigation Systems
RCD510 Touchscreen Stereos

Our live chat is now active as well! Feel free to PM us with any questions or ask us in our live chat!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Beetle camera kits in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump! Beetle Camera Kits in stock and ready to ship.

https://eurozonetuning.com/products/volkswagen-beetle-2012-emblem-rear-view-camera-kit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Feel free to PM us with any questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Beetle OEM RVC Kits are in stock and ready to ship!

Thank you for your orders over the past weekend! Beetle RVC Kits were among our top sellers.

















View our OEM Beetle Emblem Mounted RVC Kit here.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Tcorno43 (Dec 2, 2018)

*Convertible and rear view camera*

Thinking of going this route on our 14 Beetle Conv to help backing out of head in or head in agle parking. If the is a taller car or suv on the passenger side cannot see out the back corner until you are a 1/4 of the way out into the isle. With my corvette conv it is the same issue being so low and that C pillar so wide. The cam lets me see cross traffic easy. Hope this would solve the same problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!

Emblem Kits for 2015+ models with Composition Media and Discover Media are now available and ready to ship!

https://eurozonetuning.com/products/volkswagen-beetle-2015-emblem-rear-view-camera-kit

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Add an OEM Rear View Camera system to your Beetle with one of our kits.

https://eurozonetuning.com/collections/volkswagen-oem-rear-view-camera-kits


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! PM us for a quote or with any questions at all! Beetle RVC Kits in stock and ready to ship :thumbup:

EurozoneTuning.com\\Beetle OEM RVC Camera Kits


Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Monday bump! 

Beetle Camera Kits in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Retrofit an OEM RVC Kit into your 2012+ Beetle using our plug and play kits.

New option is available for the 2015+ Beetles with the MIB2 Based Systems.
https://eurozonetuning.com/collections/volkswagen-oem-rear-view-camera-kits/beetle










Feel free to PM us with any questions.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Beetle Camera Kits in stock for all 2012+ models.

Shoot us a PM if you have any questions!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Kits are in stock and ready to ship.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Bill, which kit should I get if I have an RCD330+ Carplay, and also, does it come with the adapted needed to make it plug in properly to the back of the RCD330 unit? Really interested in picking one up ASAP! Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

BasicallyA911 said:


> Hi Bill, which kit should I get if I have an RCD330+ Carplay, and also, does it come with the adapted needed to make it plug in properly to the back of the RCD330 unit? Really interested in picking one up ASAP! Thanks.


You will need the 2015+ Kit. Comes with the leads to install directly into a RCD330G.

https://eurozonetuning.com/products/volkswagen-beetle-2015-emblem-rear-view-camera-kit

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> You will need the 2015+ Kit. Comes with the leads to install directly into a RCD330G.
> 
> https://eurozonetuning.com/products/volkswagen-beetle-2015-emblem-rear-view-camera-kit
> 
> ...


Okay awesome, I just purchased it last night. And one last question, is any VAG COM coding required to get it to work with the RCD330 or is it direct plug-n-play?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

BasicallyA911 said:


> Okay awesome, I just purchased it last night. And one last question, is any VAG COM coding required to get it to work with the RCD330 or is it direct plug-n-play?


We typically don't work directly with the RCD330, but on all 2016+ MIB2 units with Carplay, you will need to toggle one setting using Vagcom in 5F-Information Electronics to enable RVC.

Thank you for your order! 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## geordon (Mar 4, 2008)

*Will these kits work with my 2014 Beetle GSR with Fender audio?*

Will these kits work with my 2014 Beetle GSR with Fender audio? I have a VAG-COM. Is there a way for it to tell me which head unit model is installed?
Thank yoiu,
Geordon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump! Beetle RVC Kits are in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!

2012-2015 Beetle Emblem RVC Kits will be back in stock next week.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Beetle RVC Kits are in stock and ready to ship



https://eurozonetuning.com/collections/volkswagen-oem-rear-view-camera-kits/beetle


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Beetle RVC Kits back in stock, ready to ship in both 2012-2015 and 2016+ configurations :thumbup:

Eurozone Tuning- VW Beetle OEM RVC Kits


Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Beetle RVC Kits are in stock and ready to ship!

Shipping times are not currently affected, and we are taking extra cleanliness precautions when filling orders :thumbup:

https://eurozonetuning.com/collections/volkswagen-oem-rear-view-camera-kits/beetle


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Camera kits in stock for Beetle models, 2012-2019.

Feel free to PM with any questions :thumbup:

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

In store pickup is now an option during checkout! We are located in Bloomfield, Connecticut.

All Beetle OEM Retrofit Kits are in stock and ready to ship.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Kits are in stock and ready to ship.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Beetle RVC Kits are in stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!

2016+ Beetle RVC Kits are in stock.


----------



## Ducaton (Jun 12, 2021)

was gonna buy one but the price doubled and the reason was beetle is discontinued... 800-900+ i might as well change the radio itself...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Ducaton said:


> was gonna buy one but the price doubled and the reason was beetle is discontinued... 800-900+ i might as well change the radio itself...


The prices have indeed risen for the 2012-2015 Beetle RVC kits due to availability, unfortunately.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Monday bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Beetle Kits are in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!

Availability is low on the 2012-2015 Beetle Camera Kits, as VW plans on phasing out production soon.








Volkswagen Beetle 2012-2015 Emblem Rear View Camera Kit


This rearview camera kit includes all the wiring and hardware necessary to add a rear view display to your Beetle's RNS510, RNS315 or RCD510 Head Unit with a 26 Pin backup camera input. This camera will fit in the following vehicles: 2012-2015 Volkswagen Beetle (Gas and TDI versions) 2012-2015...




eurozonetuning.com





Other camera kits (Bumper mounted version, 2016+ for MIB2) are still available at normal pricing.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Maybe if they weren't $1200....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

02BugDriver said:


> Maybe if they weren't $1200....


VW increased pricing dramatically since it's now a low volume part. Dealer cost is $1350+ for just the emblem without wiring harnesses.

Our other OEM option is the bumper mounted kit, linked below. 








Volkswagen OEM Bumper Mounted Rear View Camera Kit


This rearview camera kit includes all the wiring and hardware necessary to add a rear view display to your RNS510, RNS315 or RCD510 Head Unit with a 26 Pin backup camera input. This camera will fit any Volkswagen vehicle, but will require minor modification. A small hole needs to be drilled to...




eurozonetuning.com





Thanks,
Bill


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yeah I completely understand. Thanks for the info! Do you know if either of these kits are compatible with the RCD330 headunit?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

02BugDriver said:


> Yeah I completely understand. Thanks for the info! Do you know if either of these kits are compatible with the RCD330 headunit?


Gonna PM you options, don't want to take over their thread


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy new year! From EZT

Eurozone Tuning


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

02BugDriver said:


> Yeah I completely understand. Thanks for the info! Do you know if either of these kits are compatible with the RCD330 headunit?


Sorry, didn't see this until now.

The 2016+ Beetle Camera Kit will work with an RCD330. This kit also fits 2012-2015 models, but only works with newer gen stereos (MIB2, RCD330, etc).

For immediate help, use the live chat on our site.

Thanks!


----------

